# DS #4125: Super Robo Gakuen (Japan)



## tempBOT (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5315^^


----------



## Noitora (Aug 26, 2009)

I wasn't expecting it to be released today. For those who haven't seen the game yet, here's a video:


It's a little different from the rest of the super robot games


----------



## chad13dale (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope this'll play good. been waiting for this in a while... although i havent finished k and w yet.


----------



## _Burai_ (Aug 26, 2009)

What series are there?


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 26, 2009)

well
playing the game
it got a different feel from the original series





by the way, it is anti piracy protected


----------



## chad13dale (Aug 26, 2009)

i believe i saw voltes V in the trailer


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

i am howling for hapiness and howling for Anger!!!
i waited to long for this!
now its time to duke it out with all things i learned!
Banpresto 4 Life


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 26, 2009)

found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and woot, gun x sword


----------



## WarOmnimon (Aug 26, 2009)

As elixirdream said, there's a big time anti-piracy check in the game.  I can't get past the Press Start screen on an actual DS with Max Overload, nor can I on an emulator.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Somebody definitely needs to find a patch or codes to get past this...


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 26, 2009)

after playing the first 20 minutes of the game
i can say it has the "MOE" or "Cutie" feel

the battle system is so different from the previous game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




first you can choose what to do ?
like attack one by one
attack all
and 3 other options
it contains a time gauge..
you have to decide what to do before it runs out of time
then choose your actions for each unit
after that press X to confirm and the battle will starts
after that there is an action gauge
it will increase and everyone will start whacking each other


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

i am sooo anxious to find this. 0_0
i am even googling and only results are the "Things" which are likely virussed


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 26, 2009)

so in other words, its relied alot on luck? Because u will have to predict what your enemy will do next and guess accordingly?


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

well. since it has the use of seishins it doesn't only have to be "luck" if you get me


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 26, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> so in other words, its relied alot on luck? Because u will have to predict what your enemy will do next and guess accordingly?



is like the original series
we have to guess the enemy is evading, attacking or planning to do what
this game just further exploits on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would say the battle is FREE aka dynamic compare to the previous one

oh by the way, we are stucked with the same enemies until we kill them


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

JACKPOT! i searched long enough and found it =p now i am going to download, scan, and results will say if its a joke or not


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 26, 2009)

have fun with it megawalk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have been playing with it for quite a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



going to sleep soon
will check it out more by tomorrow


----------



## Noitora (Aug 26, 2009)

Bigger boxart:


----------



## ooh44 (Aug 26, 2009)

R4/DSTT/EDGE/Acekard2/M3 Real fail to play game.
It will continue showing "press start" screen don't go show other menu.


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

well its my dinner time so after that i will see the results if it works on SC DS One


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see, thanks for the info.


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

GAH SC DS One is victim aswell
did some disables and enables and results will be clear soon

EDIT:
Result = Nothing
there has to be a way to get through
(and pleas by today, before i am going to need more mental help)


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 26, 2009)

They should have made a new SRW instead of this crap IMO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 26, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........

its seems that after Super Robot Taisen W

banpresto has outdone itself and now has seemed to gone even more overboard in the battle animations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(hopes for a fix soon)


----------



## nori2nori (Aug 26, 2009)

*How to play "Super Robo Gakuen " on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it to the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 26, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> dbswnd97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any of these games in english?
i love giant robot games like robotech, battletech, battlemech kinda style... in rts/rpg prefered tho


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

no games only anime....
except on cyber troopers virtual-on marz. for the ps2. it had a english release
p.s. i shall try that DSTT and R4 patch and see if it has strangely enough more uses


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 26, 2009)

hahhahaa
thanks nori2nori + rudolph


----------



## setsukashin (Aug 26, 2009)

please patch flashcard edge (T_T)


----------



## Artheido (Aug 26, 2009)

Main character looks gay


----------



## 00falcon (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG Why don't they make english version of THIS GAME!!!!!!!!???? this would so kick ass


----------



## da_head (Aug 26, 2009)

is this playable without knowing any japanese?

if not, any word on english release date?


----------



## Zantagor (Aug 26, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> is this playable without knowing any japanese?
> Depends
> QUOTE(da_head @ Aug 26 2009, 01:13 PM) if not, any word on english release date?



Never, if you'd know anything about the series, you wouldn't even ask about that.


----------



## da_head (Aug 26, 2009)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=152...amp;pid=1953473

pwned
edit: failed.


----------



## Zantagor (Aug 26, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Zantagor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How was I pwned?

The game you just linked isn't a real Taisen game but a spin-off RPG.
not only that, but this is a OG(Original Generation) Title, which doesn't contain any 3rd party license that the real main series have.

So, again.... how was I pwned?


----------



## Kurumi (Aug 26, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Zantagor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats, you just proved him right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A game like this will NEVER reach the US due to the billions of legal issues every single different series would cause.

OG Saga on the other end contains a few series, mostly original stuff which is why it was able to reach the US, exactly the same for OG1/2 on GBA.


----------



## da_head (Aug 26, 2009)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o wait, this is a bunch of diff games put together? (kinda like jump?)
my bad -_____-


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

the reason why there was a spin-off.
and this is for people who know me
is that it was a Original Generation Game
and 3 out of the 5 games were brought overseas.
OG1, 2 and SAGA


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Aug 26, 2009)

This game is simply a compilation of animations used in SRW J, W, and K put in a School setting with some kind of pokemon like battle system (or some game trying to be pokemon). I'd expect Banpresto to make a new SRW game with completely new sprites after this one. Considering how much got recycled from W to K.


----------



## WarOmnimon (Aug 26, 2009)

The patch also works with Max Overload on a Max Media Dock.  My deepest thanks go to nori2nori for providing the patch, and rudolph for creating the patch - you guys are stars!


----------



## nugundam0079 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nothing for supercard users?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 26, 2009)

YESSSS!!! Finally!!! Even if its not another Super Robot Wars, its the next best thing.


----------



## trowa190 (Aug 26, 2009)

umm....how do you guys even download ds games from this site??


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2009)

Maverick-jin8 said:
			
		

> This game is simply a compilation of animations used in SRW J, W, and K put in a School setting with some kind of pokemon like battle system (or some game trying to be pokemon). I'd expect Banpresto to make a new SRW game with completely new sprites after this one. Considering how much got recycled from W to K.



you forgot SRW D (Shin Getter Armageddon)


----------



## Shenglong200x (Aug 26, 2009)

Bad news on the subject of the piracy patch...

NO$GBA - Refuses to acknowledge the button press.
iDeaS - Refuses to acknowledge the button press.

Anyone know of a emulator which can run SRG?


----------



## Valhawk (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been reading some forums and found someone who got it working with  No$Zoomer, which is an addon for no$gba,  if all EX options are on.  But zoomer will only work with no$gba v2.6a.


----------



## Vartio (Aug 27, 2009)

Valhawk said:
			
		

> I've been reading some forums and found someone who got it working with  No$Zoomer, which is an addon for no$gba,  if all EX options are on.  But zoomer will only work with no$gba v2.6a.



That would be me. I was wondering if the EX Settings woulda changed anything. So I flipped them on.

Thankfully 2.6a is semi-easy to find. And There's Torrents with it AND No$Zoomer in the same Torrent, as well as normal uploads.


As for the game... I am confused about it XD. We need a complete English Translation on the system.


----------



## megawalk (Aug 27, 2009)

also for those gba slot users =p
dual link is possible (tested srw a for it)
for srw a you get
25 Silver and 5 Gold Coins

and something i cant translate which also said
ASH TO ASH (Referance to Lamia With Angelg Theme)


----------



## dsrules (Aug 27, 2009)

anyone able to get this game running on M3REAL? didn't seem to load on mine even after using the patch


----------



## Shenglong200x (Aug 27, 2009)

Vartio said:
			
		

> Valhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still not working for me...

You sure this works?


----------



## Vartio (Aug 27, 2009)

Shenglong200x said:
			
		

> Vartio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely. Of course I didn't go further than the "Trial" battle against the Principle, but I was able to get far.

Without the No$Zoomer, I got right past the Name input (when you're in front of the school. Before I turned on -all- the EX Functions on Zoomer, I couldn't even see the NPCs) . Then I used No$Zoomer and continued from there, it worked.


----------



## Kite Lanford (Aug 27, 2009)

No luck with iTouchDS w/ Firmware 3.2e


----------



## Spikeynator (Aug 27, 2009)

trowa190 said:
			
		

> umm....how do you guys even download ds games from this site??


lol if u ever readed the rules u wud know that this site doesent provide roms for game just homebrew and like translation patches...


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 27, 2009)

What is it with Japan and school? Anyway, I'll probably pass this one up. Never really been interested in the series for some reason.


----------



## snesmaster40 (Aug 27, 2009)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> What is it with Japan and school? Anyway, I'll probably pass this one up. Never really been interested in the series for some reason.



TBH I doubt you'd be interested in the main series if you play this as it's nothing like the main series. This game is more like a card battling game (like the SNK vs Capcom card battling game)


----------



## anoint (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry guys if my english not good.... I wanna ask how to play the super robot gakuen by supercard Mini SD???? I stack on the start screen... Do you have any idea??? tq


----------



## _Burai_ (Aug 27, 2009)

For people that can't play the game, you need to patch it.
the patch is in the second page of this thread.


----------



## anoint (Aug 27, 2009)

hi dbswnd97... I have patch the super robot gakuen with the patch in second page and it make a BAK file.. what should I do now??? should I copy it to my supercard Mini SD??? or convert it by supercard but there is no any BAK file that can be convert while I'm using the supercard....  any idea???


----------



## Shenglong200x (Aug 27, 2009)

Had a weird incident with the patch file...

A friend of mine downloaded it and got Avast! kill it as a virus. Can nori2nori or someone else confirm it's clean?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 27, 2009)

trowa190 said:
			
		

> umm....how do you guys even download ds games from this site??


Haha, you just made my day my friend.

Also, the patch is fine, no viruses.


----------



## _Burai_ (Aug 27, 2009)

Shenglong200x said:
			
		

> Had a weird incident with the patch file...
> 
> A friend of mine downloaded it and got Avast! kill it as a virus. Can nori2nori or someone else confirm it's clean?



I patched it successfully. So it wasnt a virus.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 27, 2009)

Japan: we like giant robots too! Please share


----------



## megawalk (Aug 27, 2009)

the bak is the original .nds file.
use the .nds file as it is the patched one


----------



## daixxx123 (Aug 27, 2009)

PLEASE CAN YOU UPLOAD THIS PATCH  IN  www.rapidshare.com  BECAUSE HER IN SAUDI WE CAN'T UPLOAD FROM  www.megaupload.com  IT'S BLOCKED !!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






How to play "Super Robo Gakuen " on your DSTT and R4


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive.

2. Drag your ROM and drop it to the Patch.exe. That's all. yaynds.gif

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## Kite Lanford (Aug 27, 2009)

dbswnd97 said:
			
		

> For people that can't play the game, you need to patch it.
> the patch is in the second page of this thread.



I forgot to mention it: Patched or unpatched it doesn't work with iTOuch DS on 3.2e firmware.


----------



## CJX (Aug 27, 2009)

i just played the game
it looks i good
except for the part that i dont understand anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## Valavor (Aug 27, 2009)

does anyone have a fix for the M3reak/saku? it wont even load, just a black screen


----------



## theOtherGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

How playable is this game for those who can't read Japanese (like...the ACTUAL SRW are still very playable)?


----------



## ShinRyouma (Aug 28, 2009)

The game still playable though you can't read japanese, but the gameplay is different from usual SRW, so we need to adjust ourself. But understanding japanese will help a lot


----------



## theOtherGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

Guess it's time for me to wait for the Wiki before I start.


----------



## CJX (Aug 28, 2009)

theOtherGuy said:
			
		

> Guess it's time for me to wait for the Wiki before I start.


im agree cuzz, i dont undestand anything and i cant do anthing @[email protected]


----------



## _Burai_ (Aug 28, 2009)

I dont get how you play this game :/
Also when do you get strike freedom and destiny gundam?


----------



## JDandy (Aug 28, 2009)

theOtherGuy said:
			
		

> How playable is this game for those who can't read Japanese (like...the ACTUAL SRW are still very playable)?



The language barrier here is quite big.
Having played the previous SRT games in Japanese will help somewhat; you'll recognise things like Dodge/Defend/Repair/Replen and nearly all of the seishins. Problem here is that the core gameplay is completely different; there's a reason it's called Super Robo Gakuen, and not Super Robot Taisen: Gakuen.

If you played SRT before, and if you're savvy enough to pick up some things through trial and error, it's *doable*. There's five million text-heavy menus to traverse though, so you'll be spending your time playing it, yet not knowing what half the things you're doing are for.
I myself didn't like it.

Combat timing is (to me, at least) extremely tricky, and this game brings out the broken aspects of SRT in a most unpleasant way. I'm talking 'bout seishins of course.
Invincible, Alert, Strike, IronWall. You'll be seeing these four get spammed to hell and back, and it just kills the flow.

SRT was a bunch of mechs from different series going up against numerous enemies for the sake of whatever. Sure, you spammed seishins, making it an easy grindfest to victory, but there was a story, and gameplay went well with the mech-fighting eyecandy.
*This* is a bunch of kids playing pretend with mech figurines (?), spamming seishins that would piss anyone off. There's no fun to be had here. The graphics outside of mech battles are horrible, the story makes a man go WTF, and the gameplay is like two angry nerds slapping eachother on the nipples.

Next to not liking the setting, these character portraits make me want to spray people in the face with sulphuric acid.

No thanks, SR Gakuen, you won't be wasting my time.


----------



## CJX (Aug 28, 2009)

JDandy said:
			
		

> theOtherGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact my friend
is that you are really mad cuzz you dont understand how to play it
and i can understand that
cuzz i feel somewhat like you pal
i think we all should work as a team to translate this game if we want to enjoy it
thats my idea =)


----------



## pitman (Aug 28, 2009)

theOtherGuy said:
			
		

> How playable is this game for those who can't read Japanese (like...the ACTUAL SRW are still very playable)?



Watch this to get the idea of how playable the Super Robot Taisen series is without any knowledge:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt6y9hctJ64


----------



## JDandy (Aug 28, 2009)

CJX said:
			
		

> JDandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't implicate me in your thinly veiled translation request.


----------



## _Burai_ (Aug 28, 2009)

When the battle starts what does the weird options mean?
Also when do you get strike freedom and destiny gundam?

Edit: found out how to get other gundams.


----------



## DS1 (Aug 28, 2009)

JDandy said:
			
		

> CJX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!


----------



## Penchinon (Aug 28, 2009)

dbswnd97 said:
			
		

> Also when do you get strike freedom and destiny gundam?



The better question is, "How do I NOT get overloaded with SEED units?"  Seriously, there's no Evoluders, no Zonders or Sol Masters, no Kikaijuu, no Hau Dragons, no Devil Gundam or Shuffles besides Domon, no Invaders, no Shin Dragon, no Granchers, no Layzner villains or even heroes besides Eiji/Layzner, no Jovian Lizards or Martian Successors, and no Hainel or Shapiro.  All this wasted potential so they can cram in every goddamn character and mech from Gundam SEED, even multiple mechs piloted by nameless grunts.  What the hell Banpresto :|


----------



## _Burai_ (Aug 28, 2009)

Penchinon said:
			
		

> dbswnd97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I don't want any other SEED characters besides Destiny and Strike Freedom


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 28, 2009)

Nah, Justice rocks as well


----------



## kudaku (Aug 28, 2009)

sorry edit


----------



## lizard81288 (Aug 28, 2009)

man, that sucks, i can't play it on no$gba, even though i patched it. i even tried zoomer too


----------



## CJX (Aug 28, 2009)

pitman said:
			
		

> theOtherGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but thats srt, this is srg
and the way of playing it, its different


----------



## megawalk (Aug 29, 2009)

the way of playing but not the way of animation and reaction.
there are new seishins there are old seishins
there are different commands
yet this is veeery playable for people who played SRW games
if you are a starting player then you should play either K or W or any other gba games
if you feel like a expert pick-up the og games.
the boss i am currently fighting and thats in 2/4 out of the game already has 200k hp
and i have to reduce him to 60k


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 29, 2009)

ya, i realised that, enemies in this series usually have an crazy amount of health.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 30, 2009)

A new one already? o.O


Looks fun anyway. Might give it a try soon.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 30, 2009)

This game is awesome. Even if it is a sort of spin-off to SRW...its still pretty good. I dig giant robots.


----------



## djricekcn (Sep 4, 2009)

Doesn't work with CyclosDS running 1.55 Beta 5.  Patch doesn't even get into the game, it boots up and stays at a white screen.   I guess I just need to wait for my retail copy


----------



## ShinRyouma (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm working on a menu translation of this game, but I haven't release a patch yet. If you find any guides, sites, etc which can help me, please post (or PM me). Thank you


----------



## eonwarrior (Sep 5, 2009)

Patch for CycloDS people, please!!


----------



## DarkPhantomX (Sep 21, 2009)

Can someone please reupload the patch?


----------



## blackkat101 (Oct 1, 2009)

Patch link is dead, as mentioned above.

Though, reading through the posts, it probably won't help me as I have a M3i Zero running M3 Sakura and the patch doesn't seem to work for that.

Is there currently anyone working on a patch for the M3, or is it pointless to wait and should just brush up on reading kanji?

Ah, always had trouble with the kanji, knowing 100 of the common ones isn't enough for even basic reading sadly.  If only games were fully voiced, I'd be fine (I just have a problem reading it all...).


----------

